# needing answers?!



## stephy mae (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi,i am new to this page. I am only 17 years old and this is effecting me more than ever right now. I missed my graduation and my last senior day that i was suppose to spend with my friends before we went on our own ways. I was wondering if anyone had ever had a doctor tell them that they may also have a mur mur somewhere in their stomach area that is not connected to their heart. The doctors arent doing much for me. They lose my tests results and dont tell me when my appointments are. I am not under the care of a surgeon now. I went through a cat scan today where they made me drink that nasty stuff and do the iodine shot. I dont understand whats going on and i was wondering if someone could help me.PLEASE HELP ME!!


----------

